# moving to saskatoon



## unlucky (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi I'll be moving to saskatoon in 2 weeks. I had a very comfortable and active life back here in india and really enjoy the outdoors(trekking, hiking, camping). can anyone tell me what all things i shd gear up for? what all things i'll miss? how i shd plan for the winters and prevent myself from going mad from the cold and the boredom of staying indoors? is it at all possible to walk out in the winter... i plan to walk from my home to the university which my husband says is pretty close to where we live. I was in chandigarh for just a year and hated the winters there thoroughly....i guess canada is going to be far worse? please suggest places around saskatoon for trekking hiking or camping. what all things should i carry from india? whats the best time of the year in saskatoon?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

unlucky said:


> Hi I'll be moving to saskatoon in 2 weeks. I had a very comfortable and active life back here in india and really enjoy the outdoors(trekking, hiking, camping). can anyone tell me what all things i shd gear up for? what all things i'll miss? how i shd plan for the winters and prevent myself from going mad from the cold and the boredom of staying indoors? is it at all possible to walk out in the winter... i plan to walk from my home to the university which my husband says is pretty close to where we live. I was in chandigarh for just a year and hated the winters there thoroughly....i guess canada is going to be far worse? please suggest places around saskatoon for trekking hiking or camping. what all things should i carry from india? whats the best time of the year in saskatoon?


Winters in Saskatoon are probably unlike anything you may have experienced in India unless you've wintered in the Himalayas. From November through March you will experience extreme cold, so much so that there will be occasions when you will be advised not to venture outside except to go to work (university) and home. There will be many bright sunny, but cold, days which you can enjoy because you'll be properly attired for it. In Spring, Summer and Fall there are many parks and nature areas that can be walked and trekked. The best time of the year, IMO, would be summer and fall.
Saskatoon is a very pleasant city. I have visited it many times and have friends there, a few who are professors at the University.
Good Luck.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

I've Lived in Saskatoon for 2 years. winters can be brutal at times (nothing like a -46C morning to wake you up). However if you dress appropriately you'll be OK.

There is skiing (downhill & x-country) close to the city. Camping and trekking, hiking etc are definitely spring - fall activities.

There is a small but thriving Indian community here.

Personally I really like life here.


----------



## eddkal (Dec 10, 2010)

JGK said:


> I've Lived in Saskatoon for 2 years. winters can be brutal at times (nothing like a -46C morning to wake you up). However if you dress appropriately you'll be OK.
> 
> There is skiing (downhill & x-country) close to the city. Camping and trekking, hiking etc are definitely spring - fall activities.
> 
> ...


Iam also hoping to move to Saskatchewan end of the year but may be around an hour from Saskatoon..
Aside from the winter is there any downsides?
How is the cost of living compared to UK?


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

eddkal said:


> Iam also hoping to move to Saskatchewan end of the year but may be around an hour from Saskatoon..
> Aside from the winter is there any downsides?
> How is the cost of living compared to UK?


To be honest I have no idea about the cost of living. I've been resident in Canada since 2001, first in Montreal then the GTA and now Saskatoon. Until this year, I hadn't been to the UK for nearly 5 years.

Given the exchange rate change v the UK down from $2.00+ to 1.55 CAD to the pound the relative cost of living has increased. Some things are more expensive some aren't. It depends on what your tastes are.


----------



## unlucky (Jan 23, 2011)

I hav another question bout winters...how n where do you walk your dog in -40C?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

unlucky said:


> I hav another question bout winters...how n where do you walk your dog in -40C?


You bundle up. Depending on the dog, dog bundles up. And you walk everywhere you normally would... Or better!

In Toronto you cannot walk your dog on the beach in the "summer", but you can in the "winter"... Wicked winds whip off Lake Ontario some mornings. I bundle up, the dog -- 80+ lbs very fit and active Golden Retriever -- doesn't appear at all bothered... I like how you can see the steam rising off him after a big run. Amazing!


----------

